# Kona Cowan 2009 - Dirt Bike (AUKTION ENDET MONTAG ABEND!)



## powerprice-shop (27. März 2010)

*Hallo liebe Fahrradfreunde,**

Ich versteigere bei Ebay ein so gut wie nagelneues Dirt Bike aus dem Hause KONA.

Es handelt sich um das Kona Cowan Modell 2009.

Die Auktion endet am Montag den 29. März um die Abendzeit.

Hier der Ebay Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-Cowan-2009-..._Fahrräder?hash=item4a9fa471dd#ht_8096wt_1167*


----------

